#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >    .

## Goblin_Gaga

,    ,        ,  !

,  ,    ,   -  !

!

 , ,     ? , ,   .      -  .      .   ? 

 ,  ,       .      ,        (!).       ,   - ,      .   : 

-    ,   ,    ,   . 

-  ,  ,       . 

-  , ,  ,    . 

- ,  , , ,  , , ,  , ,       . 

-  ,  ,  ,            . 

-   ,   ,     ,    . 

-             . 

- ,   ,      "?",  " !" 

P.S.  .     .  -   .

----------

-    .
!
 ,   !

----------


## Shure

....
*-)...
  ....
 :Girl:  
--.......

----------


## kolbasa

.  ,     ...

----------

*Goblin_Gaga*    ,   ...

----------

